# OK, I have HAD IT.... LINE TWIST!



## korywithak (Jul 16, 2011)

WHY?

I never had this problem, now in the last two seasons, its terrible!

What am I doing wrong? My line? My reels? Filling the spool?

Ive tried filling the spool every different way. I have been using BPS excel line for 5-6 years now (mono 6lb test on these reels) and the reels are pflueger presidents.

HELP!


----------



## Brine (Jul 16, 2011)

Line twist can come from the line or the lure. What pound test are you using? What are you throwing? Do you flip the bail on your reel by hand or use the handle?

The easiest way to handle it (assuming you have a boat) is to let all of your line out while at trolling speed with no lure tied on, then reel it back in. From that point, you shouldn't be worried about having the twist, and instead can start analyzing what's causing it.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 16, 2011)

Use a baitcaster 

I have all but given up on spinning tackle because I just can't stand using it. Aside from getting rid of your spinning gear Brines suggestion works wonders. Just make sure there is nothing on the line when you do it. Another idea is to put the line around a smooth plastic or metal object (NO WOOD!) and open the bail and walk back a good two cast length of line, close the bail and stretch it out reel good. Once stretched let it loose and reel it back up. I do this with all of my rods before a tournament using my seat pedestal while the boat is trailered. It gets the coils and twists out and does wonders for casting distance.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 16, 2011)

> Use a baitcaster



Use braid  

I use mainly baitcasters and braid with everything, I haven't had a problem with line twist in years.


----------



## korywithak (Jul 17, 2011)

Brine; Sorry, I thought I listed the lb test, but as I look at the original post I see I had a typo. Its 6 lb test on a light action rod, and same line on a med-light rod. I use these two rod for throwing small stuff (obviously) mainly small crank baits (the smaller size big O and a small rebel craw)

I have done the let all the line out trick at trolling speeds, and it fixes it.... for a few hours, than its back to all twisted up. 

All I can come up with is its the crankbaits twisting in the air thats causing the problem. And with the hundreds of cast made in an outing it becomes a problem.

Backpain: I have seriously contemplated giving a baitcaster a shot, unfortunately money is tight for my little family right now, as I don't have a full time job, and my wife is on maternity leave, so right now, thats not an option. 

jkbirocz: I use powerpro on two of my five rods, and this might be my solution for now, to go to braid on all my gear. I don't seem to have line twist on those rods at all. But I typically use those rods for heavy baits and dragging tubes and jigs across the bottom.

My concern is how braid does with light weight cranks? And what will it do to my casting distance with little light stuff?

Also, from my understanding PP sinks, does this cause a problem with topwater baits or floating cranks (which I twitch around on top quite a bit before my retrieve)

Thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Brine (Jul 17, 2011)

hmmmm.... I dunno. Throwing crankbaits (that don't roll) shouldn't cause the twist; however, it could also be how the line is being put on the reel. If I didn't say it earlier, make sure to flip your bail each time by hand to close it, and make sure there is no slack in the line when you start to reel. If you just start reeling after the cast to flip the bail, look next time you do it and you'll see about a 1/4 turn of the spool is getting slack line put on it. This will call line twist, as will reeling again against your drag. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## linehand (Jul 18, 2011)

Run a micro swivel about 1.5 ft up from your bait. They are good for about 20 lbs. 
This is what I have resorted to on all of my light spinning stuff. Or just change line 2-3 times a week ](*,) I usually tie a 6 lb leader to 8 lb line. Or 4 to 6, 10 12, etc.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you close the bail manually (i.e., with your hand before you start reeling) or do you start reeling and let the trip mechanism in the reel close the bail automatically? You will get less line twist if you close the bail manually before you start reeling.

P.S. - I use 4 lb braid on my ultra-light rig and I have no problem with casting distance or line twist.


----------



## linehand (Jul 18, 2011)

I dunno. I do everything manually in my spinning rods. But if you are fishing craws or weedless dingers. You will get line twist w out a swivel. At least I do. But I use mono on my spinning stuff.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 18, 2011)

As mentioned earlier, go with a swivel. I use them on my spinning gear to keep line twist down. I've not had any problems.


----------



## shamoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Try closing the bail manually than run your line between the thumb and forefinger up to the first eyelet, should eliminate the line twist.


----------



## Jonjet (Jul 26, 2011)

Try to have one of the 'youngins' hold the end and walk it *ALL* out, then (good time to check the holding knot)start reeling it back and hold the line lightly between your fingers until it's all back on.
Then a good micro swivel.

I've wondered if high temps sitting in a trunk or on a deck that the line starts to deteriorate and changes its properties or memory that it was made with.

E


----------



## Howard (Jul 27, 2011)

I too have fought this problem. Have found that BPS Excel has too much memory. So I only use it on my baitcasters. I switch to Stren XL and it has helped. I still get the occasional twist. Just going to happen from time to time so I change line regularly.


----------



## korywithak (Aug 1, 2011)

Just thought I would follow up on this.... and yes I close my bail by hand.

I tried the boat trick.... I walked it all out, I used line conditioner.... only helped very temporarily.

Then I sucked it up, and went on bought some Power pro for the three reels I was still using mono on... PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------



## Majorpede (Aug 24, 2011)

I use the same BPS line on my spinning reels without issue. All my problems with wind knots stopped when I started spooling my line on in the same direction that the reel is spinning. If your reel is turning to the right, you need to be sure your line is coming off the spool to the right. Done any other way will result in line twist, and wind knots. Also using topwater baits like the zara puppy with a walk the dog action will allow for loose line on the spool, and will cause wind knots. 

Last but not least. Consider your reel choice. (I know nothing about your reel) But I purchased a very cheep Dawia with a wide spool on it to see if I would actually like the wide spool before I purchased a Nicer one. For the love of god no matter what I did I could not make 10 good cast without getting a wind knot. I tried 3 different rods, 4 different lines in different ib test, and nothing work. I came to the conclusion it was the reel, and never used it again. Maybe I will try braid on it sense its working out for you.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 25, 2011)

With these suggestions how did you make out?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2011)

As has been mentioned several times, closing the bail manually will elminate a little twist with every cast but another one that no one has mentioned is that twist occurs rapidly if you wind while the fish is taking out line over the drag. This will put a twist in the line very quickly.


----------



## rusty.hook (Dec 25, 2011)

Here on the Texas Gulf Coast a lot of people use a Norton Quick Twist Clip #10 tied to mono leader approx 18” to 24” long tied to a double barrel swivel tied to your mono, or braided line for top waters. This is used mostly for top water fishing but can be use with jigs swim baits etc.
For braided line use, not top waters, a lot here use a “Tony Clip” with a double barrel swivel tied directly to the braid. It is a lot smaller than the #10 Norton Quick Twist Clip.
On both Norton's and Tony Clips, you insert the small end of the clip into the eye of the hook/jig and rotate the hook/jig until it is in the big loop. NO MORE LINE TWIST.
See pics below:


----------



## Bricball (Jan 2, 2012)

Well...I experienced the same thing for a long time. I can say that what "helped" was that I made sure to not hold the spool of line vertically rather than horizontally when you put line onto your reel. Hold the line spool like this ____ not like this I. Also.....buy a good line conditioner like a Blakemore's or even KVD's line conditioner. Also...I take my rods out of my rod locker and not keep them in a "hotbox" after each outing. Always take them out and don't store them in there for DAYS. Everything expands and contracts upon temp change..your line is no different. Line memory will take place quickly if you do this. 
Also...the closing the bail manually and the swivel work too...but I gotta say that I had several reels that had that problem and I used the line conditioner and it worked wonders. Saturate your line well before you use it...a day or so before. 

If none of that works...buy a WIDE SPOOL reel. A lot of the baitcasters manufacturers are going that route anyway.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bhockins (Jan 2, 2012)

I gave up on spinning reels and only use baitcasters. But I also don't fish with ultralight. Suggest you try braid line.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Things that will cause this.

The reel, line, lure used, lb test used, how you close the bail, how the line is put on and I'm sure others.


I always lay the spool down on the floor, and spool off with the spool facing up down.....After a short distance open the bail, and manually pull some line off. If it give me issues then, I'll flip the filler spool and go the other way.


ALWAYS manually close the bail. This is the single best thing you can do to prevent twist. And, it will make your bail last longer.

Flourocarbon will give you more problems. No doubt about that. But, with your lures, and LB test used you should be OK. I've used plenty of 10lb 100% Flouro, with light lures.

Line-again the type matters. Generally mono will give less issues than flouro, or even co-poly.
Also, LB test makes a difference. The lower the LB test, the better your resistance to line management issues.

Some lure will induce twist....I always use a Micro swivel when drop shotting for example. Other things, I tend to get away with not using a swivel.

The reel can, and will make a BIG difference in how they manage line. I've used two different brands of reels, on the same day, same line, same filler spool, and have all kinds of issues with one reel, and NONE with the other.

If all else fails you, you have one of those reels that just plain stink.


----------

